# Walkley Clogs, Mytholmroyd - February 2016



## degenerate (Mar 1, 2016)

This was my first explore around a year ago when it was all about being a bit of a nosey sod (and it still is) so the only pictures I took were on a phone camera just to show some friends what was inside. Since I live within spitting distance me and Birdman Whistle decided to revisit with a proper camera and to see how the place is getting on - not good as it turns out, it's way more battered than last year.

Walkley Clogs was started by Frank Walkley in 1946. The main styles manufactured at that time were the Safety boot clog, Derby, Gibson and the Bar clog, with slipon styles being produced much later. In 1978 Frank Walkley bought out the famous Maude clog sole works in Hebden Bridge, a company that at its hey day had over 100 employees that turned nothing but clog soles! They suffered a fire in December 1990 which was stopped before it gutted the place. They've since relocated (still in Mytholmroyd though) in its later years it was made into a museum and retail outlet (which is why I’ve put it under leisure not industrial) A recent estate agent listing has it up for sale again with a price tag of a million!

It's made up of a lot of bizarre things such as a horror walk through, a jungle walk through, a Santa's grotto and a childrens play area to go along with the shops.































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Mar 2, 2016)

Possibly the weirdest abandoned site in the UK.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 2, 2016)

Brilliant stuff degenerate! Such a cool place


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 2, 2016)

"Oh! We make clogs also" made me laugh! Great photos


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 2, 2016)

love that places, great post thank you


----------



## degenerate (Mar 3, 2016)

krela said:


> Possibly the weirdest abandoned site in the UK.



I couldn't agree more, I never went in when it was open but I've been told it was still weird back then.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 3, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Brilliant stuff degenerate! Such a cool place



Thanks Rubex. It's oddity after oddity in here


----------



## artie (Apr 2, 2016)

Great photo,s I remember shopping there in the late 80,s often wondered what it looked like inside now.
As an aside I went to buy an XR2 in the early 2000,s and it belonged to Frank Walkely he was a lovely old guy and gave me a book about the story of his business.


----------



## degenerate (Apr 4, 2016)

artie said:


> Great photo,s I remember shopping there in the late 80,s often wondered what it looked like inside now.
> As an aside I went to buy an XR2 in the early 2000,s and it belonged to Frank Walkely he was a lovely old guy and gave me a book about the story of his business.



Thankyou, even though its local to me I never went while it was open.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, what an incredibly odd place..great report!


----------



## smiler (Apr 4, 2016)

Just a little bit different, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a quirky weird place

Totally love it


----------



## Urbex_Jess (Apr 15, 2016)

I travel past this place on a weekly basis and never even thought to stop and explore. 

Great pictures!


----------



## degenerate (Apr 18, 2016)

Urbex_Jess said:


> I travel past this place on a weekly basis and never even thought to stop and explore.
> 
> Great pictures!



Thanks. You should, it's totally worth it.


----------

